# Se ve la montaña de lejos > Se la ve de lejos



## K2R

Quisiera saber si es correcto:
Se ve la montaña de lejos > Se la ve de lejos.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Maddi

Hola,

yo nunca diría "se la ve de lejos". Me suena fatal.


----------



## roanheads

Creo que " se ve de lejos "  es mejor.


----------



## mexi

Yo digo: Se ve la montana de lejos. Se ve de lejos (la montana)


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No veo ningún problema en decir "se la ve de lejos", pues "la" sería el pronombre de "la montaña", es correcto. Si decimos "se ve de lejos" faltaría algo, es decir ¿qué es lo que se ve de lejos? Tendríamos que decir entonces o boen "la montaña" o bien su pronombre, "la" en este caso.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## K2R

Quisiera saber la oración correcta en este contexto:

La montaña es muy alta, se la ve de lejos.
La montaña es muy alta, se ve de lejos.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que es la primera, que hace falta el pronombre para que la oración esté completa.

Pero espera a ver más opiniones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## roanheads

Estoy con Maddi y Mexi, y te lo explico el porqué.
Me enseñaron que  el poner un pronombre como el de arriba, sólo se permite si se trata de un ser humano en la frase previa que también lleva la preposición " a ".

Se admira mucho a la chica. Se la admira.
Se ve correr a la chica. Se la ver correr.

Pero,
Con un objeto inanimado, lo de arriba no se admite.

Se ve la montaña de lejos. Se ve de lejos ( la montaña )

Así me lo enseñaron.

¿Comentarios ?
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## San

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No veo ningún problema en decir "se la ve de lejos", pues "la" sería el pronombre de "la montaña", es correcto. Si decimos "se ve de lejos" faltaría algo, es decir ¿qué es lo que se ve de lejos? Tendríamos que decir entonces o boen "la montaña" o bien su pronombre, "la" en este caso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Antrax, a mí "se la ve de lejos" me suena a laísmo castellano. "Se ve la montaña de lejos" es una pasiva refleja, la montaña es el sujeto, no el complemento directo:

Se venden pisos --> Se venden Se los venden
Se ve*n* las montaña*s* de lejos --> Se ven


----------



## Antpax

San said:


> Antrax, a mí "se la ve de lejos" me suena a laísmo castellano. "Se ve la montaña de lejos" es una pasiva refleja, la montaña es el sujeto, no el complemento directo:
> 
> Se venden pisos --> Se venden Se los venden
> Se ve*n* las montaña*s* de lejos --> Se ven


 
Uf no sé, puede que tengáis razón, la gramática no es lo mío, pero a mí no me suena mal, es que la frase "se ve de lejos" me parece que queda coja, que no sabemos qué es lo que se ve de lejos, pero puedo estar equivocado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## San

roanheads said:


> Estoy con Maddi y Mexi, y te lo explico el porqué.
> Me enseñaron que  el poner un pronombre como el de arriba, sólo se permite si se trata de un ser humano en la frase previa que también lleva la preposición " a ".
> 
> Se admira mucho a la chica. Se la admira.
> Se ve correr a la chica. Se la ver correr.
> 
> Pero,
> Con un objeto inanimado, lo de arriba no se admite.
> 
> Se ve la montaña de lejos. Se ve de lejos ( la montaña )
> 
> Así me lo enseñaron.
> 
> ¿Comentarios ?
> Gracias y un saludo.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero sólo una precisión. En el momento en que pones el "a" personal, la frase ya no es una pasiva refleja sino una impersonal con se:

_Se ve  a la chica
Se ven ve a las chicas_

Ahora la chica/las chicas es complemento directo y puedes usar los pronombres de acusativo, pero, y aquí viene la presición es normal que se usen los de dativo, al menos en masculino:

_Al chico ese se le ve corrrer muy bien._

En femenino es más raro, lo normal es usar el pronombre que en teoría corresponde:

_A la chica esa se la ve correr muy bien.

_Aunque no te puede extrañar escucharlo con le, a mí personalmente la frase con la no deja de sonarme a laísmo.

La razón de esto parece ser que, según el DPD, históricamente siempre se ha usado le en estos casos, aunque la tendencia hoy día es usar la, y , todavía en poca medida, lo.


----------



## roanheads

Hola San,
Gracias por ampliar el tema, veo que, por cierto, la gramática es lo tuyo.Al pensar lo, supongo que siempre sea correcto poner el dativo " le " en tales casos hasta en el género feminino, y sobretodo en un ejemplo como " a la chica esa, se le da un premio por correr tan bien "

Un saludo


----------



## San

roanheads said:


> Hola San,
> Gracias por ampliar el tema, veo que, por cierto, la gramática es lo tuyo.Al pensarlo, supongo que siempre sea es correcto poner el dativo " le " en tales casos hasta en el género feminino, y sobretodo en un ejemplo como " a la chica esa, se le da un premio por correr tan bien "
> 
> Un saludo



Bueno roanheads, yo no estaba hablando de correcto o incorrecto sino de uso, tal como explica la RAE su DPD. Tu frase es distinta porque en ese caso "a la chica esa" es objeto indirecto.


----------



## K2R

Agradezco mucho las aclaraciones. Por tanto es correcto:

La montaña es alta y se puede ver de lejos.
Las montañas son altas y se pueden ver de lejos.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## mhp

San said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero sólo una precisión. En el momento en que pones el "a" personal, la frase ya no es una pasiva refleja sino una impersonal con se:
> 
> _Se ve  a la chica
> Se ven ve a las chicas_
> 
> Ahora la chica/las chicas es complemento directo y puedes usar los pronombres de acusativo, pero, y aquí viene la presición es normal que se usen los de dativo, al menos en masculino:
> 
> _Al chico ese se le ve corrrer muy bien._
> 
> En femenino es más raro, lo normal es usar el pronombre que en teoría corresponde:
> 
> _A la chica esa se la ve correr muy bien.
> 
> _Aunque no te puede extrañar escucharlo con le, a mí personalmente la frase con la no deja de sonarme a laísmo.
> 
> La razón de esto parece ser que, según el DPD, históricamente siempre se ha usado le en estos casos, aunque la tendencia hoy día es usar la, y , todavía en poca medida, lo.



 Muchísimas gracias San.


----------



## K2R

K2R said:


> Agradezco mucho las aclaraciones.
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> La montaña es alta y se puede ver de lejos.
> Las montañas son altas y se pueden ver de lejos.


 
Quisiera saber si estas oraciones son correctas.

¡Gracias!


----------



## rocstar

Frase original.
Se ve la montaña de lejos > Se la ve de lejos.

En México lo más normal es decir:
Se le ve de lejos.
Atte. Rocstar.


----------



## rocstar

Otros ejemplos:

La montaña es alta y se puede ver de lejos.
Las montañas son altas y se pueden ver de lejos.

Ambos ejemplos son correctos.
Atte, Rocstar.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
In Colombia, we use to say:
Se ve la montaña de lejos > Se ve de lejos.
Because the subject is _la montaña_. 

It's a simple transposition of: La montaña se ve de lejos, 
the standard way to use the "_pasivo reflejo_" which means: 
The mountain is seen from a distance.

Se ve *a la montaña* de lejos > Se *le* ve de lejos.
Here, the subject is impersonal, It's like saying: 
It is possible to see the mountain from a distance.

Él se ve *la cara *en el espejo> Se *la* ve en el espejo
This is a different use of reflexive forms to denote possession. Here, "_la cara_" is the direct object. It means:
He sees his (own) face in the mirror.

Se ve la montaña de lejos > Se *la* ve de lejos.
Wrong! It's a commom mistake (called _laísmo_) very often present (along with _loísmo_) in the translations of TV shows in Discovery Channel/Home&Health/Travel&Adventure, Animal Planet, The History Channel (specially), A&E, etc.

I think San's opinions are perfectly correct.
Bye.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con San.

La manera de comprobarlo es, además, relativamente fácil:

Está claro que es una pasiva refleja, pues al poner las montañas en plural, el verbo concuerda en número con el sujeto:

Se ve la montaña
Se ven las montañas

En una impersonal, el sintagma del final es un complemento directo:

Se ve a una persona
Se ve a dos personas

Para verificarlo, basta con alterar el orden de la frase. Si el sintagma del final es un complemento directo, al ponerlo al principio exigirá la reduplicación del pronombre acusativo:

La montaña se ve 

A una persona se ve 
A una persona se la ve 

Por tanto, en la frase en cuestión el pronombre de complemento directo no tiene sentido, porque no puede referirse al sujeto:

La montaña se ve = La montaña es vista
La montaña se *la* ve   = La montaña *la* es vista


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sigo sin verlo . Volvamos al ejemplo original con un poco más de contexto, así "La montaña es tan alta que se la ve de lejos" , o bien en plural "las montañas son tal altas que se las ve de lejos" ¿sería incorrecto? Es que a mí me suena de lo más natural. 

También puede ser que esté un poco espeso, que no sería nada raro. Me pasa por meterme en temas de gramática que no es lo mío.

Saludos.


Ant


----------



## lazarus1907

Antpax said:


> Sigo sin verlo . Volvamos al ejemplo original con un poco más de contexto, así "La montaña es tan alta que se la ve de lejos" , o bien en plural "las montañas son tal altas que se las ve de lejos" ¿sería incorrecto? Es que a mí me suena de lo más natural.


Estás usando una construcción impersonal en lugar de una pasiva refleja, que es lo contrario a lo que recomienda el DPD, porque al decir "montañas" el verbo tendría que estar en plural.



> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un complemento directo de persona determinado —y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición _a_—; y se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración, un complemento directo de cosa, o bien un complemento directo de persona no determinado —no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición _a.
> 
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


La RAE es más tajante, como de costumbre:





> Si elelemento nominal sobre el que recae la acción verbal expresa cosa, debe emplearse la construcción de pasiva refleja; por tanto, el verbo ha de ir en plural si dicho elemento nominal es plural: _Se hacen fotocopias.
> Se produjeron irregularidades.
> Se reanudarán los trabajos de rehabilitación._
> ​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Antpax

lazarus1907 said:


> Estás usando una construcción impersonal en lugar de una pasiva refleja, que es lo contrario a lo que recomienda el DPD, porque al decir "montañas" el verbo tendría que estar en plural.
> 
> La RAE es más tajante, como de costumbre:


 

Ahora ya lo veo, gracias colega. Me temo lo he dicho mal durante mucho tiempo. (espero tener tiempo de corregirme).

Saludiños.

Ant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Permíteme mostrarte algunos ejemplos empleando la misma construcción del tuyo:

La montaña es tan alta que se *la* ve desde lejos
El himno es tan bello que se *lo* canta en toda ocasión.
El tequila es muy fuerte y se *lo* acompaña con sal.
Se hacen tartas y se *las* rellena de fruta.

No sé si aún te suenen naturales. Acá preferimos decir:
La montaña es tan alta que *se ve* desde lejos
El himno es tan bello que *se canta* en toda ocasión.
El tequila es muy fuerte y *se acompaña* con sal.
Se hacen tartas y *se rellenan *de fruta.

Chao.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Permíteme mostrarte algunos ejemplos empleando la misma construcción del tuyo:
> 
> La montaña es tan alta que se *la* ve desde lejos
> El himno es tan bello que se *lo* canta en toda ocasión.
> El tequila es muy fuerte y se *lo* acompaña con sal.
> Se hacen tartas y se *las* rellena de fruta.
> 
> No sé si aún te suenen naturales. Acá preferimos decir:
> La montaña es tan alta que *se ve* desde lejos
> El himno es tan bello que *se canta* en toda ocasión.
> El tequila es muy fuerte y *se acompaña* con sal.
> Se hacen tartas y *se rellenan *de fruta.
> 
> Chao.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tus ejemplos!

En resumen:
La montaña es tan alta que se la ve de lejos. 
La montaña es tan alta que se ve de lejos. 

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> En resumen:
> La montaña es tan alta que se la ve de lejos.
> La montaña es tan alta que se ve de lejos.



Yo no diría que "... se la ve..." es incorrecto, probablemente es poco usado.

Realmente la diferencia es que "... se la ve..." es impersonal y "... se ve..." es pasiva refleja. Normalmente se prefiere la pasiva refleja, pero la construcción impersonal también es correcta.

De los ejemplos de Milton sólo me suena realmente extraño el segundo. Los otros son poco frecuentes, quizá más literarios o forzados, pero no me parecen mal. Quizá la razón sea que en "se lo canta" el "se" parece que proviene de un "le", es decir, que alguien lo canta a otra persona.


----------



## Milton Sand

Sí, Jellby, mirando bien el asunto con mis ejemplos, el contexto ha de ser lo que defina si están bien o mal usadas esas formas del verbo.
Entonces vuelvo a remitirme a los ejemplos de mi nota anterior, la #19.
Chao.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Yo no diría que "... se la ve..." es incorrecto, probablemente es poco usado.
> 
> Realmente la diferencia es que "... se la ve..." es impersonal y "... se ve..." es pasiva refleja. Normalmente se prefiere la pasiva refleja, pero la construcción impersonal también es correcta.


 
¡Gracias por tu comentario! En otras palabras: La construcción impersonal con SE referido a cosas no es recomendable, pero no es agramatical: 
Las montañas son tan altas que se las ve de lejos. 

En todo caso se prefiere la pasiva refleja: 
Las montañas son tan altas que se ven de lejos. 

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## maurice2572

roanheads said:


> Estoy con Maddi y Mexi, y te lo explico el porqué.
> Me enseñaron que el poner un pronombre como el de arriba, sólo se permite si se trata de un ser humano en la frase previa que también lleva la preposición " a ".
> 
> Se admira mucho a la chica. Se la admira.
> Se ve correr a la chica. Se la ver correr.
> 
> Pero,
> Con un objeto inanimado, lo de arriba no se admite.
> 
> Se ve la montaña de lejos. Se ve de lejos ( la montaña )
> 
> Así me lo enseñaron.
> 
> ¿Comentarios ?
> Gracias y un saludo.



¡Guau! Guau. Para ser escocés realmente dominas el idioma. Flipo. Congratulations!


----------



## Pitt

roanheads said:


> Me enseñaron que  el poner un pronombre como el de arriba, sólo se permite si se trata de un ser humano en la frase previa que también lleva la preposición " a ".
> 
> Se admira mucho a la chica. Se la admira.
> Se ve correr a la chica. Se la ver correr.
> 
> ¿Comentarios ?
> Gracias y un saludo.



Solo una nota:

Según el DPD para personas indeterminadas no se usa la preposición "a", en este caso se trata de una pasiva refleja:

*b)*En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en forma activa en tercera persona (singular o plural), junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical. Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._ Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto: _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco _[...] _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).

Saludos


----------

